# Light Fixture Questions



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Alright I have had this 48" single bulb light fixture for a while now, I got it for $20 about 6 months ago but never used it for some reason. I want to make my red belly tank planted so I think I'm going to get it going.

The problem is, I don't know anything about it. It has a wood trim and it has a lot of reflectors. The light it gives off is almost blue and very bright(the guy told me he had purchased the bulb at big al's for $45 days before). I don't see any company names and the light on it says Philips and it has a surge protector built in. Would this be feasable? I want to have in light planted. (java,swords,duckweed,etc.) Also, if it should work, I really want to get a new bulb (i hate the blue look) so what type of bulb should I go after?

Pics:


















P.S I have to vacuum my carpet..lmao


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

big als has plant bulbs and you wont have to buy a t5 set up heres a link 
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Replacement-Lamps-Bulbs_Fluorescent-Bulbs_Flora-Sun-Fluorescent-Lamp_8649985_102.html?tc=fish

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Replacement-Lamps-Bulbs_Fluorescent-Bulbs_Ultra-Sun-Fluorescent-Lamp_8653313_102.html?tc=fish

i use both of these together and for swords java fern and bacopa there doing very well.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

You think just one bulb would be sufficient in a 110g aquarium? I am probably going to hit up BA20 for some plants so I'm not sure what I am actually getting yet.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

probley just for the plants i listed but they will grow slow and you might need florish excel. but its only $25 for a fixture at home depot that will hold 2 48" and thats what i have and in 2 weeks my bacopa had grown 1.5" and chain sword have started planting every where in the last month.
what you want to do would be a very low light set up. I think lights are the most imporant part of plants i think better lights would be better then co2 or anything else you could do.
and if you only going to use the one bulb search for low light plants like java fern and swords.


----------

